# Programs installation location



## L__E__O__N (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello! I would like to know where FreeBSD install the programs? 

Like folder files etc. :\

Thanks !


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2012)

Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## L__E__O__N (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------

